# Winner of Fourth Annual Ohio Wildlife Legacy Stamp Photo Contest Announced



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The photo of a black-capped chickadee, submitted by wildlife enthusiast Bruce DiVaccaro of Sheffield Village, stood out as a winner for the fourth annual Ohio Wildlife Legacy Stamp Photo Contest.More...

More...


----------

